# Looking for a tv cover to protect from sun



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a 60 inch plasma mounted on my wall that I would like to get a cover for, since my tv is in the living room sometimes people open the blinds and I just want to be careful and make sure no damage is being done from the sun.

Can anyone help me find an effective cover that blocks out the sun and anything else I need to worry about for my 60 inch tv?



(I'm from Canada)


-Thank you!


----------

